# which router bit



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a side of a cabinet that is made out of 3/4 china birch plywood and now the wife wants a cabinet door there. The door will be about 20 inches across 
I was going to make a square box and attached it to the plywood where the door is gong to go and run a router around the outside of it to cut it out a 2 inches bigger all the way around to attach some Poplar to dress it up. I was going to attach the jig to the waste, but that piece of ply will be kind of heavy when the last bit of cut is made. I didnt want to attache it to the finished product. Open to better ideas… What router bit should I use? should it be done in stages, cut out the big hole and then trim it up?

Didnt know where else to put this question. kind of a Jig / bit / technique question.

Thanks


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

I would cut out the hole undersized with a jig saw then make a template for the size of opening you want use double sided tape to attach the template to the finished side and route it with a straight pattern bit.


----------

